# How to Train your Dragon collectors edition coming May 27



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PREPARE FOR THE NEXT SOARING ADVENTURE WITH THE
RE-RELEASE OF A SPECIAL COLLECTORS EDITION OF THE
ACADEMY AWARD® NOMINATED



HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON



Highly anticipated “How to Train Your Dragon 2” opens on June 13th only in theaters


Street Date: May 27, 2014


Description: Just in time for the premiere of DreamWorks Animation’s highly-anticipated sequel, the Academy Award®-nominated HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON flies into stores loaded with Viking-sized bonus features, including an exciting episode from the studio’s hit television series “DreamWorks Dragons: Riders of Berk.” Packages also include a code for up to $7.50 off one movie ticket to see How to Train Your Dragon 2 in theaters.*

Hailed as “spectacular” (Access Hollywood), “funny and touching”
(Rolling Stone), HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON rolls fire-breathing action, epic adventure and laughs into a captivating and original story of a young Viking named Hiccup who defies tradition and befriends a dragon.



Blu-ray Combo: Includes more than 90 minutes of bonus features including the kick off episode of “DreamWorks Dragons: Riders of Berk,” behind-the-scenes footage and interviews, Legend of the Boneknapper Dragon animated adventure with the original voice cast, deleted scenes, commentary, trivia, a tutorial on drawing Toothless, Gobber’s training secrets and more fiery fun.



DVD: Includes the kick off episode of “DreamWorks Dragons: Riders of Berk,” Legend of the Boneknapper Dragon animated adventure with the original voice cast, deleted scenes and commentary. 



U.S. Rating: PG for sequences of intense action and some scary images, and brief mild language

Canadian Rating: PG for violence and frightening scenes



Runtime: 98 minutes



SRP: $29.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo); $24.99 U.S. (DVD)


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Shame they're not including the discrete 7.1 track that came with the 3D version (Samsung exclusive).


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sdurani said:


> Shame they're not including the discrete 7.1 track that came with the 3D version (Samsung exclusive).


yeah, that track would have been nice. on the bright side. it wasn't a natively recorded 7.1 track and was just matrixed at the studio, so any good 7.1 receiver can do about the same effect if it has a good matrixing system. 

I'm curious to see whether it's just a new set of extras or if we have a new encode for the video track


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it just the movie, or are they including some sort of figurine? Would be really neat to make a Toothless figurine...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Is it just the movie, or are they including some sort of figurine? Would be really neat to make a Toothless figurine...


No figurine that is described from my contact at Paramount


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> No figurine that is described from my contact at Paramount


:crying:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> :crying:


Lol


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

By the way, brewing right now Mike. A Belgian strong ale..... It is called Dirty Monk.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> By the way, brewing right now Mike. A Belgian strong ale..... It is called Dirty Monk.


Very nice. I love Belgians. I'm brewing a hefeweizen and a Belgian saison as well


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> it wasn't a natively recorded 7.1 track and was just matrixed at the studio, so any good 7.1 receiver can do about the same effect if it has a good matrixing system.


When I heard the 7.1 track a friend's place, there were lots of sound effects coming from the rear speakers but almost no music, so if they did matrix the 5.1 soundtrack then I think it was just the sound effects stem (i.e., the dialogue and music stems were left alone). Unfortunately we can't get this kind of separation at home, since the soundtrack we get has all 3 stems married together. That's why I was lamenting the missed opportunity for this re-release.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

interestingly enough, the specs didn't tell the whole story... the discrete 7.1 TRUEHD track IS included, replacing the original 5.1 track... and it's a BEAST of a track, let me tell you that.


----------

